# old bass boat tourneys?



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

wondering if there are any bass clubs or tourneys for old bas boat guys or guys with alum boats from 80s or early 90s where guys without a $10,000 rig can fish for small pot and big bass...don't like getting laughed at at opens. theres gotta be enough guys out there with same ideas or know of something currently running????thx


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

I've seen the guy with old beat up boat take the money many times at tournaments... I wouldnt worry about hype and looks of boat during tourneys!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

No doubt. Most of my best tournaments were in a 14' v bottom with plywood decks! Just get in any tourny you find that interests you and leave the laughing up to you as you walk away with the big rig guys money! l


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Don't beat yourself before you launch. IMHO these tournies are *at least *50% mentally won. The boat does not catch fish the fisherman does. If you think you can't win because of your boat then don't get out of bed. As long as it gets you there and back then it is a good tool.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

avantifishski said:


> wondering if there are any bass clubs or tourneys for old bas boat guys or guys with alum boats from 80s or early 90s where guys without a $10,000 rig can fish for small pot and big bass...don't like getting laughed at at opens. theres gotta be enough guys out there with same ideas or know of something currently running????thx


Dude, you have a boat! Which puts you in the minority compared to bank anglers, who wish they had a boat. If you spend time worrying about what other people think of it then you cannot concentrate on fishing. If you are going to get beat make the other anglers out fish you not out laugh you!


If your that worried about what people might think about your boat worry about it after you take some money home. Worry about how your boat and fishing skills topped those of of the $10,000 rig club, and if they were laughing at you, they won't be next time!

Don't give anyone headspace rent free unless you married them, made them, or made friends with them! Not worth the stress IMO!

Look, I can be loud and find a reason to laugh at one ANYONE; and I don't even own a boat. If you need a partner for one of those trips take me out in that little boat I WISH I HAD! LOL

Mr. A


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

this is something that is never going to go away...

i was scoffed at when i had a $500 john boat when i was a kid and my dad would take us fishing...

i was scoffed at in a $5000 boat, again, when i was a kid and my dad would drop me at the lake....

i was scoffed at by dudes in 25k boats when i had a 15k boat...
i was scoffed at by dudes in 45k boats when i had a 25k boat...

and now they are making boats that retail for 100k, and guess what? those guys look down there noses at me in my 60k boat....


and when any guy, in any less expensive boat wins, that person laughs at the guys rolling in the more expensive boats....


its the way of the world... go do your thing, youll never be able to control what others think...


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

avantifishski said:


> wondering if there are any bass clubs or tourneys for old bas boat guys or guys with alum boats from 80s or early 90s where guys without a $10,000 rig can fish for small pot and big bass...don't like getting laughed at at opens. theres gotta be enough guys out there with same ideas or know of something currently running????thx


I fished the Ice Out Open at Indian lake one year and the winners were in a 14' jonboat! People were laughing at them at the take off, but they weren't laughing when they weighed 4 fish in at 16 lbs with the biggest at over 6. They got Big Bass also. A lot of the big boys came in skunked.

I guess the moral would be it doesn't matter what you fish out of, as long as you know how and where to catch the fish!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

A lot of money doesn't mean a lot of brains. Or a lot of talent. Or a lot of class... Rich folk like to think they are related, but not necessarily..


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't worry about those big ego guys. I have been running Rangers and I still have guys look down their noses at me. I have seen many guys in an Alum rig win many times. I owned two tin boats and I still got money in tourneys. You go have fun and focus on the fish and not the so called big shots. I would like to buy these guys for what they are worth and sell them for what they think they are worth. Good luck to you sir.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

The fish don't care what boat you're in.....


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Well said Mr. Priest.

Ding


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Dinger said:


> Well said Mr. Priest.
> 
> Ding


I think he is drunk Mr. Dinger


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Like Lord said they will always look down on you if don't support the latest most expensive boat or gear... Now traveling down south on a lake like Priest in big game tourneys trying to make cut when you got to move fast in a massive lake yeah you need that boat... Ohio you be fine with anything that can move around 25mph and has a good trolling motor...


----------



## KVD jr. (Jul 20, 2011)

The boat don't matter. Me and my fishing partner use to fish bass tourneys in a canoe and would still come in the money. Just got a lot more respect from 50% of the guys and the other 50% were just plain out pissed by getting beat.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Those big money boys spend more time running back and forth up and down the lake at WOT then they do fishing anyways.....you have nothing to worry about.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mitchamus (Aug 13, 2007)

As I always say fish don't give a f**k what your fishing on they only care what your throwing to them!

I like my small old boat don't have to worry about every scratch or nik it gets.
If I had a new boat I prolly go insane try to get it prestine every time my kids dropped worm guts or minnows.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Don't sweat it. I won allot of money in bass T's in 15' 16 ' foot boats. I sold my glass rig a 19' for a 16 tin rig and could still win as easy as the glass boat.
Just do it and count the money in front of the guys who are in debt over their boat payments


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> this is something that is never going to go away...
> 
> i was scoffed at when i had a $500 john boat when i was a kid and my dad would take us fishing...
> 
> ...


soooo true. dont worry about your boat. ive won money in my bass tracker with a 35 merc.


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

I have won many bass tournaments all over Ohio and on Lake Erie I fish out of a 1989 pro craft. I get passed at every blast off but tournaments are not won at blast off.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Im blown away by the responce to this thread..some good advice!!

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

I have always thought how funny it was to be at Portage lakes in a tourney and all the $50.000 boats can only go as fast as the guy in a 9.9. That lake is tourney heavy and the boat and size of it does not matter at all.
In fact almost all our lakes are this was for you can only run short distance and you are back in a no wake zone often for a long way. The only place I liked a big glass boat is on Erie and the river.


----------



## gabassman (Feb 2, 2006)

When I first joined a bass club back in the early 90's I fished out of a 14 ft aluminum v hull with a 25 hp Johnson tiller. While the other guys were running down the lakes I was putting bass in the boat. Our club fished Lake Barkley every Memorial Day weekend and I would end up spanking their butts every year. It's never been the size or cost of the boat that makes the angler, it's always the angler versus the bass.


----------

